# New 10 string pics!



## BR10N (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh yes! Tom Drinkwater ( Oakland Axe Factory) sent me pics of this beauty today. By far the best ERG I have EVER seen

Simple yet awesome design.


----------



## Necris (Aug 31, 2010)

That is shaping up to be an attractive guitar.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 31, 2010)

Ooh you tease


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 31, 2010)

fucking lovely!!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool! What scale length did you decide on? And did you determine where the vertical fret would be? I'm finalizing my 10 string build with Tom, too, so I'm excited to see he's already started yours!


----------



## BR10N (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello my friend! We decided on going with a 30-27"; I wanted it to sound tight. What scale length did you decide on? I hope the best of the build with your guitar!


----------



## Durero (Aug 31, 2010)

That's a very exciting build BR10N!

I like the decently long scale lengths. What tuning are you planning to use?

Looks like you're going with a straight pickup - was that for ease of pickup selection and to avoid having to go custom?

If the bridge is angled then the straight pickup placement will give you more of a middle pickup sound on the low strings than an angled pickup would. (comment not intended as a criticism just interested in learning more about your design concept.)

Fantastic to see more 10-string ERGs


----------



## BR10N (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Durero!

It will be tuned: C#, F#, B, E, A, D, G , B, E, A

I wanted this ERG to be relatively simple with some cool parts.

I chose only one pickup so that I could run it through my dime amp. That thing can cover the low frequency range like you wouldn't believe; so I only wanted one pickup. I also love the middle pickup sound because on my amp It has a warm crispy tone especially on the lower string.


Will keep you all posted!


Love your band BTW that nine string is just Oh My!


----------



## Durero (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool specs and I love the tuning - Garry's high A strings are addicting!

Looking forward to more updates, and thanks for the compliment


----------



## Ishan (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you planning distortion on that C#? I ask because I'm thinking on getting a true 7 string baritone made, that means low B/A an octave down


----------



## BR10N (Aug 31, 2010)

I was going to run it clean to see how it sounds. I wanted it to sound tight so we'll see. With your guitar It really depends on what style you want; I also like to set my mids at about halfway. Don't know if that helps. Sorry, I'm not the greatest with amps.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 31, 2010)

BR10N said:


> Hello my friend! We decided on going with a 30-27"; I wanted it to sound tight. What scale length did you decide on? I hope the best of the build with your guitar!


 
We're thinking 25.5-28.5 (or 25-28.5). Tom talked with Garry, who said that a 30" C1# string will sound bassy inherently at that scale length, and if I want a guitar tone I should stick with 28.5" or shorter. He said he could build a string for any scale length to sound guitarlike. I tried emailing Garry to ask what he thought the best scale length would be for a C1# string, but his wife/employee emailed me back and said they don't offer advice on building guitars, and that I should leave it up to Tom, but they can build a string at any scale length to sound good. I was kind of disappointed with that answer, because certainly Garry must have some opinion about the ideal scale length for that string. And secondly my entire guitar is going to be designed around an O4P C1# and O4P A4, so I'd love input with him as to the best lengths. I'm just paraoid about building a shorter length with a lower pitch than on my current ERGs because it's counterintuitive that a longer scale length will sound more bass like, and that a thicker, shorter string will sound more guitarlike. 

Tom also said that the 27-30 would work great for cleans, but the distortion will sound better at 28.5 (for the C1#) and I definitely want the distortion to sound good (i.e. like a guitar).

So I'm still not 100% sure on the scale length, But it looks like 25.5-28.5 will probably be the answer.


----------



## Durero (Aug 31, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> We're thinking 25.5-28.5 (or 25-28.5). Tom talked with Garry, who said that a 30" C1# string will sound bassy inherently at that scale length, and if I want a guitar tone I should stick with 28.5" or shorter. He said he could build a string for any scale length to sound guitarlike. I tried emailing Garry to ask what he thought the best scale length would be for a C1# string, but his wife/employee emailed me back and said they don't offer advice on building guitars, and that I should leave it up to Tom, but they can build a string at any scale length to sound good. I was kind of disappointed with that answer, because certainly Garry must have some opinion about the ideal scale length for that string. And secondly my entire guitar is going to be designed around an O4P C1# and O4P A4, so I'd love input with him as to the best lengths. I'm just paraoid about building a shorter length with a lower pitch than on my current ERGs because *it's counterintuitive that a longer scale length will sound more bass like, and that a thicker, shorter string will sound more guitarlike.*
> 
> Tom also said that the 27-30 would work great for cleans, but the distortion will sound better at 28.5 (for the C1#) and I definitely want the distortion to sound good (i.e. like a guitar).
> 
> So I'm still not 100% sure on the scale length, But it looks like 25.5-28.5 will probably be the answer.



It's counterintuitive because it's wrong!

When it comes to low pitch:

- long, thin, flexible strings = stronger overtones = more twang & clarity = guitar-like tone

- short, thick, inflexible strings = suppressed overtones = more mud & rumble = more bass-like tone


Granted different players may have differing opinions on what makes a good guitar tone but unless you're coming from a more mellow hollow-body neck pickup jazz guitar kind of tone then I stand by my statement that longer = better. I'm assuming you're after a clear distorted tone in that low range that's desirable in a metal context.

Also, what's good for clean tones, longer as Tom says, is _also_ good for distortion. I'm not sure what Tom's reasoning is, does he listen to extreme metal such as Meshuggah? But at any rate I've proven to myself through my own instrument designs that longer scales are far easier to achieve clear distorted tones from than shorter.

I'm basing my opinion on my own collection of instruments with scales ranging from 25.5" to 28.5" to 30" to 32" and 36" and 15 years of research and development with pickups and multi-scale designs.

/rant


----------



## BR10N (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll post some more pics when I get them from Tom. When I post it as a NGD I'll try to get a sound sample of it as well


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 1, 2010)

Durero said:


> It's counterintuitive because it's wrong!
> 
> When it comes to low pitch:
> 
> ...



That's true, you are the resident ERG guru. I forgot how long the strings were on some of your guitars. I'm still very tempted to do the 27-30". Tom said when he makes a 10 string for himself, he'll likely do that scale length. But he said that Garry said the 30" scale would have the timbre of a bass, whereas the 28.5" would have the timbre of a guitar, and that's why it would sound better.
Anyway, I just emailed Laurie from O4P back asking about the strings, to make sure. She said (in the original email) that Garry can make a string for C1# at 25.5" with whatever feel and timbre I want. So I asked her what would be the ideal string length for C1#, not what was possible, and if he is saying that he can make a 25.5" string to sound the exact same as a 30" string at C1#. 

And Br10n, totally sorry for the thread derail, dude! I feel like a bit of a troll with the couple of threads I've been in lately. 1000 apologies!


----------



## BR10N (Sep 1, 2010)

Trust me Holloway, I am NO geius when it comes to guitars.

The whole point of this thread was to talk about the 10 string

No worries man


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 1, 2010)

BR10N said:


> Trust me Holloway, I am NO geius when it comes to guitars.
> 
> The whole point of this thread was to talk about the 10 string
> 
> No worries man



Haha, thanks! We will be geniuses when these are done!


----------



## BR10N (Sep 1, 2010)

That's right!


----------



## BR10N (Sep 1, 2010)

Totally forgot to mention this but the guitar will also have a coil tap run from the EMG 45DC. Sorry!


----------



## Kapee (Sep 1, 2010)

What an beast!


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have to second durero's notion. I from personal experience from experimenting on my own guitars and rig, have to STRONGLY disagree with gary goodman. Shorter scales with thicker strings sounding more guitar like is pure bullshit. I had him make me a freakin .120 guage for B0 at 25.5" and it was practically unplayable. It was too thick and wouldn't sit right on the guitar. It was loose, and was NOT guitarlike at all. And not to mention there was absolutely no articulation of the open notes. The actual pitch only came through when i palm muted. thats how many overtones there were. It was bad. However using a .95 bass string tuned to same pitch at 32" sounded sick!!!!! Clear as a bell, and the meanest sounding guitar i ever heard.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 2, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> I have to second durero's notion. I from personal experience from experimenting on my own guitars and rig, have to STRONGLY disagree with gary goodman. Shorter scales with thicker strings sounding more guitar like is pure bullshit. I had him make me a freakin .120 guage for B0 at 25.5" and it was practically unplayable. It was too thick and wouldn't sit right on the guitar. It was loose, and was NOT guitarlike at all. And not to mention there was absolutely no articulation of the open notes. The actual pitch only came through when i palm muted. thats how many overtones there were. It was bad. However using a .95 bass string tuned to same pitch at 32" sounded sick!!!!! Clear as a bell, and the meanest sounding guitar i ever heard.


 
Hmmm. You guys are freaking me out a little bit about ordering a shorter scale length. The last email I had from O4P, from Kat, said that I should probably do 30" to be safe, but that they do have a C#1 on a 28.625" guitar and it sounds pretty good. Apparently they can make a guitar string pretty much any way you want it, in terms of timbre, stiff or bendable, thick or thin, etc. But then, what if Garry doesn't make those any more? Then I'm hosed! And I can navigate my way around a 28.625" with ease, so I might just have to fan it from 26-30 or so. I'll probably have to make fret find template and do some air (paper) guitar to see if I can handle a 4" fan. And if I shoot for 15-16 lbs of force, I should be able to go with a 88 or 90 on there, and have it sound good at C1#. I needs myself a thin string, is what it boils down to.


----------



## jaco815 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm mad jealous of the 10, but I def would have done reverse headstock to help lengthen the string that much more while still keeping a shorter scale. Plus a headstock almost twice as large as that of a strat looks sick.

What is this guy charging you? If you don't want to post that here, could you pm it to me?

Good choice on Neck-thru BTW. Set-neck and Bolt-on can suck it. "Bolt-on? More like Strap-on! Like a dong, get it!?"


----------



## Durero (Sep 2, 2010)

jaco815 said:


> I def would have done reverse headstock to help lengthen the string that much more while still keeping a shorter scale.


There are some common misunderstandings about the effect of reversed headstocks on string tension: Reverse Headstock Misconceptions


----------



## heavy7-665 (Sep 2, 2010)

Durero said:


> There are some common misunderstandings about the effect of reversed headstocks on string tension: Reverse Headstock Misconceptions



Yup i remember that from when i first joined


----------



## BR10N (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey gang,

The guitar's fretboard (maple) has been attached with the black dot inlays in 

place. Shaping the neck, routing the control cavity and drilling and locating 

the bridge are the next processes that are being done. Hopefully some pics 

will be attached in the next post!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2010)

It's so cool how fast he moves! You'll have this thing in no time!


----------



## BR10N (Sep 8, 2010)

More pics!! Progress!!


----------



## BR10N (Sep 8, 2010)

Will post soon


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 8, 2010)

Blast, the pictures are malfunctioning.


----------



## Durero (Sep 8, 2010)

Pics ain't workin.

You're teasing us!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 8, 2010)

you can't link to your gmail account. you need to host your pictures somewhere.


----------



## BR10N (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh, oops your right! Will try to repsot tomorrow


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 9, 2010)

Shorter scale length => more guitar-like sound. Goodman is right.

I don't know about you guys, but most of the Meshuggah stuff I've heard and all of the people ripping off their sound on this forum sound like they're playing distorted basses. They don't sound like guitars at all.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 9, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Shorter scale length => more guitar-like sound. Goodman is right.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but most of the Meshuggah stuff I've heard and all of the people ripping off their sound on this forum sound like they're playing distorted basses. They don't sound like guitars at all.


 
In general, yes, but what would you say the ideal scale length for C#1 would be?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 9, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Shorter scale length => more guitar-like sound. Goodman is right.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but most of the Meshuggah stuff I've heard and all of the people ripping off their sound on this forum sound like they're playing distorted basses. They don't sound like guitars at all.



Yes when we are talking about high registers shorter scale sounds mellow and nice,and no way bass like.

However,you say that in such a generic way,that the 8th string of a 25.5" scale tuned to F will sound more guitar like than the 8th string of a 30" scale..I disagree..And owning a multiscale 8 string i can confirm the points Durero has about the overtones...

I mean think of it that way..Sure a standard scale bass has 34" vibrating string length at the 4th string,but it is also strung with way thicker strings needed to make the notes playwise and articulate.But what happens if we put lighter gauges on it?Doesn't it sound more guitar like?The ultimate way to make a bass sound more like a guitar is indeed to reduce the scale length,thus having a piccolo bass..But do you use regular bass strings on a piccolo bass ( tuned of course in the same octave as a regular bass)?I don't think so...that's because it won't sound like a guitar with the thick ass strings..

Physics is physics you can't alter some basic properties..If Goodman can achieve something with these techniques that's ok,but they will work as an enhancement ,or a solution to someone that doesn't have the money to plan and order a custom build from scratch.


Guys,if i'm wrong somewhere correct me,but that's the concensus i have through browsing the forums


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 9, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Shorter scale length => more guitar-like sound. Goodman is right.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but most of the Meshuggah stuff I've heard and all of the people ripping off their sound on this forum sound like they're playing distorted basses. They don't sound like guitars at all.



I don't know what you've heard, aside from meshuggah, but with said mentioned band i have to disagree. MEsh's 8 strings do in fact sound very much like guitars, BUT only when they play alone. when the bassist chimes in, his bass is tuned to pitch with guitars not an octave below and his bass is distorted to boot which completely changes the sound of the mix. And once that bassist comes in to play the complete sound is altered and does sound very much like three bassists are playing but most accredited to the mix you hear not the instruments properties.


----------



## Durero (Sep 9, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Shorter scale length => more guitar-like sound. Goodman is right.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but most of the Meshuggah stuff I've heard and all of the people ripping off their sound on this forum sound like they're playing distorted basses. They don't sound like guitars at all.



No. That sounds logical and thanks to your post I can now see how easily this issue is misunderstood, but it's still backwards.

The videos of Allan Holdsworths baritone guitars have been posted many times in other threads and I won't repost here, but his 36" scale guitar tuned to B1 sounds far clearer and more guitar-like than that same B1 on my 25.5" 7-string Ibanez. There's no question that his 36" and 38" scale guitars sound like guitars and not bass-like at all.

There are interdependent relations between pitch, scale length, tension, and string gage and these have to be understood properly in order to design extended range instruments with the tonal characteristics you desire.

If Meshuggah's 30" scale guitars don't sound guitar-like enough then making them shorter would make the problem worse - thicker strings would have to be used which would be less flexible and give a more bass-like tone. Increasing the scale length still further would require thinner strings in order to keep the same string tension. Thinner strings at the same tension will be more flexible, clear and guitar-like.

Sometimes a thought experiment can help. Imagine a 25" scale 0.042" gage guitar string tuned to standard low E2. What scale length would a luthier need to make an instrument that achieves an octave below that pitch (E1) without changing the string gage, tension, or timbre (tone) of the original 25" scale guitar?


Edit: Another question to try to help clarify the issue from a different angle: Take the low E1 string of a standard 34" scale bass; if shorter = more guitar-like were true then why doesn't that E1 string sound even more guitar-like than a guitar when you play E2 at the 12th fret? The scale length at the 12th fret is 17" - should be super twangy and guitar-like right? No, of course it still sounds bass-like because the string is far thicker, stiffer and shorter than a guitar string tuned to the same pitch.


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 9, 2010)

Durero said:


> Take the low E1 string of a standard 34" scale bass; if shorter = more guitar-like were true then why doesn't that E1 string sound even more guitar-like than a guitar when you play E2 at the 12th fret? The scale length at the 12th fret is 17" - should be super twangy and guitar-like right? No, of course it still sounds bass-like because the string is far thicker, stiffer and shorter than a guitar string tuned to the same pitch.



And the defense RESTS!!!!!!!!!!

That was ingenuis durero.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 9, 2010)

Who said anything about using fat strings? I use thin strings on short scales so my guitars sound like guitars.


----------



## BR10N (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## BR10N (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay. Got a crash course on computers yesterday  Can everbody see the pictures now?


----------



## Durero (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow!!!

that looks awesome already  really nice shaping in the back and I love the fan.

Very exciting build


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome awesome awesome awesome.


----------



## Durero (Sep 9, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Who said anything about using fat strings? I use thin strings on short scales so my guitars sound like guitars.



Sure the choice of string gage is entirely under your control but do you understand how it relates to scale length and string tension? It's the relations that are crucial to understanding the dramatic effect that scale length has on pitch, tension, and tone.

If you want to keep the same tension and tuning but you make the scale shorter will you need thicker or thinner strings?

Or if you want the same tension and tuning but you make the scale longer will you need thicker or thinner strings?



I know we keep veering away from your build BR10N but I hope discussion of this issue still feels relevant to people wanting to better understand your scale length choices for this wicked instrument. If we're getting too off topic I'll stop, it's just hard to see misunderstanding on this issue without trying to help.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 9, 2010)

Tension is the reason most people here have instruments that sound like basses, you don't need 20+ lbs of tension on strings.

You're right in principle, but the difference between say 28.5" and 30" is just not enough and results in people using fat strings anyway and sounding like a bass. If the OP wants to tune way down to C# and sound like a guitar, he's going to need something more like 42" scale. (that's a guess, didn't break out the calculator)


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2010)

Now THAT'S a neck through heel! You've gotta be pumped now, BR10N! Thst thing is looking sweet!!

@troyguitar, Tom pretty much offers only the 25.5-28.5 and 27-30 as options for these production 10 strings. And if we want to get a C#1 AND an A4 on there, we can't get too crazy with the low end scale length, or we're going to need a crazy-big fan (because we can't get an A4 and unlimited lengths). So I was going back and forth on the scale length issue, but what would you get if you were to order one of these? I'm assuming he 30", since it's close to the 42", as opposed to the 28.5?


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 10, 2010)

Really depends on your playing style. Unfortunately you need to make big compromises to get a range like that. You'll lose playability and tone on the higher strings or the lower strings.

C# is really really low though, so I guess I would stick with the 27-30. I've never tuned lower than Eb and it was fine at 27.5" scale with a .070 or so, you might be able to make a .100 work at 28.5 for the C# but that's beyond anything I've tried.

I should add that if it were me I would do 25-30" and just have a crazy fan.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Really depends on your playing style. Unfortunately you need to make big compromises to get a range like that. You'll lose playability and tone on the higher strings or the lower strings.
> 
> C# is really really low though, so I guess I would stick with the 27-30. I've never tuned lower than Eb and it was fine at 27.5" scale with a .070 or so, you might be able to make a .100 work at 28.5 for the C# but that's beyond anything I've tried.
> 
> I should add that if it were me I would do 25-30" and just have a crazy fan.


Yeah, I was thinking about doug a crazy fan as well, but I've never played a fan before, I'm not sure if Tom is comfortable with a huge fan, and I can get A4 at 27". It'll sound shrill, but it'll be there. And I know what you mean about the low end. I have a 27" interceptor and a 28.625" intrepid, and I can get pretty low on those, but generally speaking, I like thin strings, and I don't mind low tension. So we'll see what this one feels like.


----------



## BR10N (Sep 10, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> If the OP wants to tune way down to C# and sound like a guitar, he's going to need something more like 42" scale. (that's a guess, didn't break out the calculator)


 
42"!!? Thats massive! Probably not for a C#


----------



## BR10N (Sep 10, 2010)

I also contacted coffin cases and they said that when the guitar is done, I could bring it down there to see if they could fit it in a case. Just wanted to let you know that Holloway


----------



## Psyy (Sep 10, 2010)

That heel...


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2010)

BR10N said:


> I also contacted coffin cases and they said that when the guitar is done, I could bring it down there to see if they could fit it in a case. Just wanted to let you know that Holloway



Oh, cool, thanks. Good thinking!


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 11, 2010)

BR10N said:


> 42"!!? Thats massive! Probably not for a C#



For basses to sound good at that note they usually have 35" scale and a .110 or more string with 30+ lbs of tension. To sound like a guitar at the same note you'll want 15-20 lbs of tension and maybe a .060 or so (anything fatter sounds like a bass no matter what in my experience) which will require a >40" scale length.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 11, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> For basses to sound good at that note they usually have 35" scale and a .110 or more string with 30+ lbs of tension. To sound like a guitar at the same note you'll want 15-20 lbs of tension and maybe a .060 or so (anything fatter sounds like a bass no matter what in my experience) which will require a >40" scale length.



I'm on the same page, although I'm ok up to around .068. After that it starts sounding a little more basslike. But I'm holding out hope that Garry can design a string for BR10N and me that will sound C#1 like a guitar at 30". Time will tell, I guess!


----------



## BR10N (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll make a sound clip once its done to see how the overall clarity is.


----------



## Psyy (Sep 11, 2010)

I hate to ask...

But what's the general price range for Tom's guitars?


----------



## BR10N (Sep 12, 2010)

Psyy said:


> I hate to ask...
> 
> But what's the general price range for Tom's guitars?


 
I PM'd you.


----------



## BR10N (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been getting many Emails lately concerning the pricing. I thought I would just post his website right here.

OaklandAxeFactory


----------



## Psyy (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for your response BR10N. I appreciate it. 

Definitely looking forward to seeing this completed. What finish are you going with?


----------



## BR10N (Sep 12, 2010)

It will have a black charcoal finish.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2010)

BR10N said:


> It will have a black charcoal finish.



Meaning stained? Or are you getting it painted?


----------



## BR10N (Sep 12, 2010)

It is actually the color black that Tom did on his first 10 string.

Pictured here:

The10String

I thought it was just metal!


----------



## Psyy (Sep 12, 2010)

Charcoal looks sick.

Though I have to say, the tuner knobs don't do it for me. Maybe it's an acquired taste.


----------



## BR10N (Sep 12, 2010)

Same with me! So mine will have chrome locking tuners.


----------



## Psyy (Sep 12, 2010)

That thing will be beautiful. 

You and Hollowway are both going to have to tell me how this thing plays. I wonder if Tom would consider building me an 8 with this design sometime in the unforeseeable future.. I love the design to hell.


----------



## BR10N (Sep 13, 2010)

Holloway has an awesome design! If you haven't checked his out, it's very cool.

Tom is an ERG/ERB builder so I'm sure he'd be up for an 8


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 13, 2010)

This guitar is looking beautiful so far!


----------



## BR10N (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks! Just got word from Tom and I think the hardware placement is next!


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 16, 2010)

whooaa , me wants!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 16, 2010)

BR10N said:


> Thanks! Just got word from Tom and I think the hardware placement is next!



It's awesome how fast he is! You must be so excited! For me, there's nothing worse than getting amped up for a custom build and then having to wait a year to receive it. Kinda reminds me of the Mitch Hedberg baked potato joke.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't really like the head stock, but the body is awesome. I love simplistic designs when people make their own guitars. Everything else about this guitar is shaping up quite nicely. While it looks like a fucking monster, it looks like it would be so nice to play.


----------



## BR10N (Sep 16, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> It's awesome how fast he is! You must be so excited! For me, there's nothing worse than getting amped up for a custom build and then having to wait a year to receive it. Kinda reminds me of the Mitch Hedberg baked potato joke.
> 
> Hehe that's pretty funny.


----------



## BR10N (Oct 2, 2010)

I know this tthread has been discarded or lost, but I just got word that the guitar is in the paint shop with the first coat of primer. Pics should be up soon!


----------



## BR10N (Oct 2, 2010)

BTW, the finish will be the same on one of his first 10 strings:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/98862-oakland-axe-factory-10-string.html


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 2, 2010)

BR10N said:


> BTW, the finish will be the same on one of his first 10 strings:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/98862-oakland-axe-factory-10-string.html


awesome project! i think a natural finish would have been nicer, though. but that's just me...


----------



## oniduder (Oct 2, 2010)

looks berry nice, 

congrats


----------



## BR10N (Oct 12, 2010)

Paint Shop pics!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 12, 2010)

Fuck thats nice! The back shot reminds me of some of the Ritter basses.


----------



## BR10N (Oct 12, 2010)

Haha yeah, These are not all the pics, I'm just bad at uploading stuff.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## JohnDillingerJr (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh man...Jealous...


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 12, 2010)

Man, that is NICE looking! Tom sure knows how to build badass guitars!


----------



## BR10N (Oct 13, 2010)

Badass indeed


----------



## narrocks (Oct 13, 2010)

WHOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Durero (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful finish


----------



## bostjan (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you know which string gauges you are using for that low C#?


----------



## Winspear (Oct 13, 2010)

Whilst I do draw the limit at 9 strings for tension/scale length reasons already discussed here - I must say that this guitar is awesome  If it plays as well as it looks...then


----------



## BR10N (Oct 13, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Do you know which string gauges you are using for that low C#?


 
I thought about that the other day actually. I'm gonna have to ask Tom D. because I'm not real familliar with string gauges pertaining to 04P. Ill post the gauges in the future for sure.


----------



## BR10N (Oct 26, 2010)

More Pics!

View attachment 17273


View attachment 17274


View attachment 17275


View attachment 17276


View attachment 17277


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 26, 2010)

Sure the paint is sick, but GOD DAMN LOOK AT THAT TAPE JOB!!!

Shit that must have taken hours.


----------



## BR10N (Oct 26, 2010)

More-

View attachment 17278


View attachment 17279


View attachment 17280


View attachment 17281


View attachment 17282


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, I REALLY like the paint now that I can see it! And at first I didn't like his HSs, but now I'm pretty into them, especially with the rounded harpoon hook. How long until you get it, BR10N?


----------



## BR10N (Oct 26, 2010)

Same here! I was actually pretty worried about it before, but he's got that new little "accent" on the headstock and it really adds to the shape. As for the date when it will be completed is hard to say. It just went through buffing yesterday, so assembly might not be too far away.......


----------



## BR10N (Nov 1, 2010)

More progress Pics! Just waiting for the custom 04P strings!

View attachment 17372


View attachment 17373


----------



## unclejemima218 (Nov 1, 2010)

BR10N said:


> More progress Pics! Just waiting for the custom 04P strings!



ahh! so awesome!! must see with strings.


----------



## BR10N (Nov 1, 2010)

Truly, I'll post it as a NGD.
Check out Holloway's build thread too, he's making a killer 10 string from OAF as well


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, that's really coming out well! I like the paint on that way better than I thought I would. I think Mondays are picture day at OAF, huh?  
So is he going to string it up for you?


----------



## BR10N (Nov 2, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Wow, that's really coming out well! I like the paint on that way better than I thought I would. I think Mondays are picture day at OAF, huh?
> So is he going to string it up for you?


 
Hehe, Mondays ARE picture days at the Oakland Axe Factory! We're just waiting on the strings from O4P....... Cant wait!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 2, 2010)

BR10N said:


> Hehe, Mondays ARE picture days at the Oakland Axe Factory! We're just waiting on the strings from O4P....... Cant wait!


 After looking at those new pics of yours I got a little concerned about the lower horn on mine (due to access). It's not done yet, so the final carve might not be on there, but yours has nice access to the whole neck high up. (I chose a different body style, so hopefully that won't be an issue!)


----------



## BR10N (Nov 2, 2010)

Honestly, after looking at your pics, I didn't see a huge difference on the lower horn than mine. Mainly because Tom cut both out intending to have a very wide cutaway, which makes a huge difference. That body shape looks VERY cool on your 10 string though, and those inlays are spectacular! I almost flipped when I saw those pics!

Although, We are the only ones on this forum, so far with OAF10's
I'm really looking forward to see these done!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 2, 2010)

BR10N said:


> Although, We are the only ones on this forum, so far with OAF10's
> I'm really looking forward to see these done!



Yeah, but I bet we won't be the last! I already want him to build something else for me, but where do you go after a 10 string fanned instrument?  I think that kinda covers all the bases!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 2, 2010)

you mean covers all the basses 

im really liking both of these 10 string builds. really really very much


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 1, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, but I bet we won't be the last!



I guess that makes me number 3. Mine's just getting underway


----------



## airpanos (Jan 1, 2011)

This instrument is really sicck man bravo for own this!!!

This makes me wanna build a v like this


----------



## BR10N (Jan 1, 2011)

Attention all! We have strings!



















Do you see that gold groove on the high A's string ferrule? Tom made it to act as a cap so that the ball end won't slip. Smart, right? The first time he tuned it up, it took over 30 minutes until it finally had enough when he was slotting the string retainer. He said he might replace the existing low C#1 string tomorrow with a .090.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## bostjan (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking sharp! That's a lot of strings!


----------



## BR10N (Jan 1, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Looking sharp! That's a lot of strings!


 
Ya, it'll be fun until I bring it to my tech, . Haha


----------



## BR10N (Jan 1, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> I guess that makes me number 3. Mine's just getting underway


 
O.A.F. Revolution!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 1, 2011)

BR10N said:


> Ya, it'll be fun until I bring it to my tech, . Haha



All those strings and you can't set it up? Best get learning.


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 1, 2011)

BR10N said:


> O.A.F. Revolution!


Definitely
It's been a pleasure talking with Tom for the last two months almost, getting everything planned out. We decided on an altered body shape and for almost the entire thing to be made out of bubinga, save the neck. Then it's going to be semifretless too. Can't wait


----------



## BR10N (Jan 1, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> All those strings and you can't set it up? Best get learning.


 
You're right. I don't think it's _that _hard. I just worry about breaking a string on accident and then waiting 2 weeks to get a new one from 04P.


----------



## BR10N (Jan 1, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Definitely
> It's been a pleasure talking with Tom for the last two months almost, getting everything planned out. We decided on an altered body shape and for almost the entire thing to be made out of bubinga, save the neck. Then it's going to be semifretless too. Can't wait


 
That's going to look killer! Will it have fanned frets?


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 1, 2011)

BR10N said:


> That's going to look killer! Will it have fanned frets?



Yep, 30-27" just like yours. C#-A (for now). The bottom 4 strings will be fretless.


----------



## BR10N (Jan 1, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Yep, 30-27" just like yours. C#-A (for now). The bottom 4 strings will be fretless.


 
Thats actually a really good idea! Will be interested to see some pics soon!


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be sure to make a thread once we get some more progress done. For now we just have the body blank and the projected shape. Hopefully you'll see something pop up soon.


----------



## BR10N (Jan 1, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> I'll be sure to make a thread once we get some more progress done. For now we just have the body blank and the projected shape. Hopefully you'll see something pop up soon.


 
I'll keep my eye out for it.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 1, 2011)

I must say i don't understand that cap at all. Is he still string the high A through hte back of the guitar?


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 1, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Definitely
> It's been a pleasure talking with Tom for the last two months almost, getting everything planned out. We decided on an altered body shape and for almost the entire thing to be made out of bubinga, save the neck. Then it's going to be semifretless too. Can't wait



Wow! So the wings will be bubinga? I know he can't do a drop top, so how are you getting that bubinga on there?


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 1, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Wow! So the wings will be bubinga? I know he can't do a drop top, so how are you getting that bubinga on there?


One mega chunk of it for the whole body, set bamboo neck, bubinga fretboard. I'm really looking forward to how it turns out. By far my favorite exotic wood (if you couldn't tell).


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 1, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> One mega chunk of it for the whole body, set bamboo neck, bubinga fretboard. I'm really looking forward to how it turns out. By far my favorite exotic wood (if you couldn't tell).


 
Ahhh, cool! I've been talking with him a little about getting a 9 string, too, so I might have to do something like that as well to get me something exotic up top. What did you do with the body shape? Mine's a bit different than his standard 10, but pretty subtle (just a carve on the butt end).


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe I'll just make a thread now so we don't go off the subject of BR10N's great-looking guitar. I'll put the design picture in there. 
Any way we could get a picture of the whole thing, now that it has strings on it?


----------



## BR10N (Jan 2, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I must say i don't understand that cap at all. Is he still string the high A through hte back of the guitar?


 
No. It reduces the break angle of the high A string. The less strenuous paths it travels along the better.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok it all makes sense now.


----------



## BR10N (Jan 2, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Maybe I'll just make a thread now so we don't go off the subject of BR10N's great-looking guitar. I'll put the design picture in there.
> Any way we could get a picture of the whole thing, now that it has strings on it?


 
Your build is truly fascinating me. Actually, those are NOT the 04P strings, (besides the high A). We're still waiting on them. Hopefully next week Tom will ship the guitar out with the new strings and a NGD will be born!


----------



## BR10N (Jan 2, 2011)

I tried highlighting over the housing where the high A is seated. If you can't see it, to get an idea, it goes underneath the gold cap and runs through a small hole basically to make it parallel with the body. Hope this helps,


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 2, 2011)

BR10N said:


> Your build is truly fascinating me. Actually, those are NOT the 04P strings, (besides the high A). We're still waiting on them. Hopefully next week Tom will ship the guitar out with the new strings and a NGD will be born!


 
Oh, crap, I thought those were the O4P strings! I just sent Tom an email asking if he got mine in too, but I guess not. Hopefully soon, because as I understand it ours have been done and we're just waiting on the strings.


----------



## BR10N (Jan 2, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, crap, I thought those were the O4P strings! I just sent Tom an email asking if he got mine in too, but I guess not. Hopefully soon, because as I understand it ours have been done and we're just waiting on the strings.


 
Right. Although, I guess after Garry finalizes the string sets, recreating a set will only take a matter of hours. Sigh relief.


----------



## Necromechanical (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks amazing! Out of the few 10 string guitars I've seen this is the only one I like..and I LIKE


----------



## BR10N (Jan 4, 2011)

Necromechanical said:


> Looks amazing! Out of the few 10 string guitars I've seen this is the only one I like..and I LIKE


 
Thanks!


----------



## BR10N (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay all here's the scoop,
So the guitar was finished today! And I guess Joe Spiller who plays/ writes for System Divide and Aborted came over to try the bad boy! He absolutely loved it. Tom said that now he's a 10 string man! Based on reccomendation he kept a .090 on the low C#. still no 04P strings, although the stocks we'll be fine for now. The guitar will be shipping tomorrow hopefully. I'm so excited!

LOOK OUT NGD! YOU DON'T KNOW WHATS COMING, SERIOUSLY.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll get the tissues ready!


----------



## BR10N (Jan 6, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I'll get the tissues ready!


----------



## BR10N (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay guys, the bady boy shipped, not too long before I receive it!


----------



## BR10N (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know that, I received the guitar this morning. First off, Tom packs all of his guitars VERY well. I open this box, and see the most beautiful guitar that I have EVER laid my eyes on. I have not put it down since. It has very low action, a thin profile and is only 8.6 lbs! The fan took no time to adjust for me. The greatest neck I've ever set my hands on. Its larger on the low end and gets thinner on the high end.

I'll make sure to post some pics soon!

-Brian


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 17, 2011)

VIDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## BR10N (Jan 17, 2011)

I know!!! It feels fantastic!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, that's great!! Hurry up and get us some pics up here!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 17, 2011)

BR10N said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you all know that, I received the guitar this morning. First off, Tom packs all of his guitars VERY well. I open this box, and see the most beautiful guitar that I have EVER laid my eyes on. I have not put it down since. It has very low action, a thin profile and is only 8.6 lbs! The fan took no time to adjust for me. The greatest neck I've ever set my hands on. Its larger on the low end and gets thinner on the high end.
> 
> I'll make sure to post some pics soon!
> 
> -Brian



Cool , Assymetrical necks are super nice, I have one on my 5 string carvin (it also has nice wide spacing).


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome, I can't wait to see her in action. 
Tom informed me that my fretboard came in the other day so I should have new some pics tomorrow. 
I'm way jealous, but I'm only like three months behind


----------



## BR10N (Jan 17, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Awesome, I can't wait to see her in action.
> Tom informed me that my fretboard came in the other day so I should have new some pics tomorrow.
> I'm way jealous, but I'm only like three months behind


 
Cool! It'll go by fast, you watch.


----------



## BR10N (Jan 18, 2011)

NGD link here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/143987-ngd-brians-o-f-10-string.html


----------

